# any central california nissan fanatics



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

anybody in central cali? i live in hanford. it's 40 miles south of fresno and 17 miles west of visalia. i'm looking for some nissan fans to join a racing club. it's called team turbulence. i'm the only nissan and i'm looking for some other nissan drivers out here. i don't discriminate. so bring along your ride. send me a message. i'll appreciate any replies.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm gonna move this to the Southwestern Members forum. (I hope this works  )


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

team turbulence? i think they have a CRX club/team named that I belive in the Central Valley (NorCal) of Cali


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

*really?*

i didn't know that. me and a few friends came up with the name. as far as where i live i haven't heard anybody with our team name. and if there is a team turbulence in central or northern cali, dont' think we copied or tried to steal the name. what would be cool is to unite. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

actaully it Team Turbulent...its one of those names either way they sound the same hehe  just givin yea a Heads up


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Dang NiN, trying to confuse the man, hehe


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i confused myself haha


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

do you guys ever meet up. i'm just wondering. i want to meet up with some other nissan fanatics in california.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah ..we try to.. that would be one hell of a drive for you cause we usaully meet in the Bay Area


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

*right on*

thats cool. i could make a trip up there. just not all the time. how about some time in june?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

id be up for a meet in june. I wanna go to a sentra meet sometime. Even though my car is pretty much stock besides a dent on the passenger side


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Sup sup. Sanger, CA 200sx SE-R Status right here. I don't know bout joining your club (I am not hating on your club, was thinking bout starting a club w/ some of my Sanger homies) but just saying suppers. maybe we can get together one night and run em 8D


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I live in Sanger, I have a 1991 se-r classic  I would not mind meeting up, a few of us have already met up and done work on our cars


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

SangerSE-R, b13sentra, Nostrodomas, kbrassfi and I all met up this weekend in Visalia. Nostrodomas, kbrassfi and myself live in Visalia, we too have been thinking of starting up an all nissan club for group buys and promotions etc. kbrassfi, nostro and I meet up almost every weekend to work on our nissans, PM me and we can get together some time, Im on Mooney Blvd most Friday and Saturday nights, and if im not im in a bar somewhere close hehe.

I find myself racing a lot on weekends now, if you like to put your car to the test, we should DEFINITELY meet up.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

whats up fellas im sorta close you guys well about 2 hours lol
any of you guys have Turboed sEr-s? or anything please list a few mods going down in the middle of Cali


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm from fresno... my brother's and i have four black classic se-r's... and by the way... i have a turbo se-r...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You guys are always welcome to come out and chill. We might be meeting up again this week end. If you guys are down let me know. We have a club in the making. All nissan thoe.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

were are you guys meeting up at in Visalia? Sentraturbo and I are going down to Raver Motorsports to get an estimate on engine work done on my car.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

looking like heaths house, post in the fresno area thread, thats where all the central valley people are.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey haven't seen any of you in the Fresno Area post, we meet up pretty regularly to work on cars, or hang out whatever, stop by the thread, or send a IM we have people from all over, from sanger, lindsay, exeter, lemoore, and so on


----------

